# Red living room



## diy mike (Mar 8, 2008)

I say go for it. You've already primed and picked out the color, so you must be dying to do it. 

If you want to play it safe, start with the wall you would paint red if you were just going with the one wall accent. Then you can better judge how red would look throughout the room.


----------



## Tsal (Aug 30, 2009)

On the decorating shows the red walls end up receeding into the background as they use pictures, and furniture etc. You end up seeing very little wall...therefore... if you're good at accessorising I say go for the red.... all four walls. All of your artwork will pop and will look lovely!


----------



## Rose Duffy (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with Tsal, if you have been wanting to do it for a while then paint all four walls red, once everything is put back in place you may end up seeing very little wall. If it feels too closed in you could hang a large mirror opposite the window which will reflect more light and cover some of the wall.


----------

